# Mikrofon ohne Rauschen; Soundkarte wichtig?



## Leckerschlecker (12. November 2013)

Hallo!

Ich hatte es ja schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, aber da war es etwas offtopic.

Ich habe den Kopfhörer Sennheiser PMX 100. Und nun brauche ich ein Mikro. Ich habe allerdings eine Onboardsoundkarte (Realtec) und würde gerne wissen, ob eine USB Soundkarte, zb die hier oft erwähnte ASUS Xonar DGX einen Vorteil verschafft, vor allem will ich, dass Tonaufnahmen nicht so sehr rauschen.

Schaut euch mal das erste Testvideo bei Amazon (erstes Video bei den hilfreichsten Rezensionen, von DonBernado) an: http://www.amazon.de/König-4090396-...4253250&sr=1-1&keywords=könig+ansteckmikrofon

Der DonBernando meint, dass es bei ihm nicht rauscht und so gut klingt, liegt an der Soundkarte, er nutzt eine Behringer USB Soundkarte. Ich frage mich: Bringt die ASUS XONAR DGX die gleiche Qualität?

Denn hier im Forum wird ja meist gesagt, dass eine zusätzliche Soundkarte nicht den Riesenunterschied macht, in diesem Preissegment. Allerdings wird immer nur über die AUSGABE-Qualität geredet.

Wer kann da Licht ins Dunkel bringen?


----------



## Chrissi (12. November 2013)

Also ich habe das Ansteck Mic von Zalman. Ist auch so nen 5€ Ding.

Jedenfalls rauscht es an meinem Onbordchip und an der Soundkarte brummt es. 
Das Brummen ist aber noch schlimmer, da die Filterprogramme auf Rauschen getrimmt sind und das Brummen nicht so gut, wie das Rauschen rausfiltern. Für TS/Skype etc. reicht es super. Aber nen Video sollte man damit eher nicht aufnehmen.

Da muss dann schon nen 50€ Großmenbranmicro her (und das kann man mit USB anschließen, da ist die Soundkarte dann egal)


----------



## Leckerschlecker (12. November 2013)

Aber hast du dir mal das besagte Video angeschaut bzw angehört? Das Mikro, dass er nutzt, kostet 4,97 € und es klingt genial (in meinen Augen). ALso irgendwie kann deine Theorie ja nicht stimmen.


----------



## Leckerschlecker (12. November 2013)

Nicht so schüchtern Leute, das ist doch mal wirklich ein wichtiges Thema!


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2013)

Nen 5€ Mic klingt an nichts gut. Und die Soundkarte ist schon ausschlaggebend, da sitzt der Mic Verstärker drauf.


----------



## dnik (13. November 2013)

Ich habe ein Sennheiser PC 360 und bei mir rauscht mit der internen Soundkarte (vom Board) nichts.


----------



## Leckerschlecker (13. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen 5€ Mic klingt an nichts gut. Und die Soundkarte ist schon ausschlaggebend, da sitzt der Mic Verstärker drauf.


 
OK, das heißt, der Mikrofon-Ton in dem obengenannten Video gefällt dir nicht? Ich finde, der Sprecher klingt ganz hervorragend.


----------



## Shadow Complex (13. November 2013)

Mikrofon Rauschen vermeiden von MMolterVideo - YouTube

Sony ICD-BX112 Digitaler Rekorder: Diktiergerät Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Hat einen Mikrofonanschluss und 2 GB internern Speicher, sollte reichen.

Ich persönlich habe damit noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, aber es klingt für mich doch recht pausibel.


----------



## Leckerschlecker (13. November 2013)

Danke, das Video kannte ich schon. Ist mir auch klar, dass das die beste Variante ist, also das getrennte aufnehmen, aber ich benötige das Mikro für Skype, TS, und da gehts ja leider nicht anders.

EDIT: Liest sich überhaupt mal jemand mein Eingangsposting durch? Ich mein, da ist n Typ, der spricht in ein 4 € Mikro und es klingt glasklar, ohne Rauschen und jetzt kommen mehrere Leute an, die sagen, dass das ja gar nicht geht und man muss das anders machen 

Naja, ich werde die obengenannte Kombi mal ausprobieren, hab das Behringer bereits bestellt.

Der Thread kann also zu.


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. November 2013)

da ich bloß das mic von meinem schleppi habe -und damit echt zufrieden bin- kann ich da erfahrungsgemäß kaum mitreden.
zumindest sollte die soka nichts anderes machen, als das signal verstärken und A/D wandeln. okay, beim verstärken gibts qualitätsunterschiede. aber vermeiden lässt es sich dadurch sicher bei weitem nicht...es sei denn, es gibt nen seperaten filter. wobei selbst der es höchst vermindern wird.


----------



## Jeanboy (13. November 2013)

Leckerschlecker schrieb:


> Danke, das Video kannte ich schon. Ist mir auch klar, dass das die beste Variante ist, also das getrennte aufnehmen, aber ich benötige das Mikro für Skype, TS, und da gehts ja leider nicht anders.
> 
> EDIT: Liest sich überhaupt mal jemand mein Eingangsposting durch? Ich mein, da ist n Typ, der spricht in ein 4 € Mikro und es klingt glasklar, ohne Rauschen und jetzt kommen mehrere Leute an, die sagen, dass das ja gar nicht geht und man muss das anders machen
> 
> ...




Was wolltest du denn überhaupt von uns hören? Billige Mikrofone haben eine hohe Streuung (bestes Beispiel ist das Zalman Mic). Genau das haben wir dir gesagt.

Willst du mit Sicherheit Qualität, musst du mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Leckerschlecker (13. November 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Was wolltest du denn überhaupt von uns hören?


 
Das steht im Eingangspost. Mehr als hinschreiben kann ich es nicht.

Ich wollte wissen, ob es andere Soundkarten als den Behringer Xenyx 302 USB gibt, wodurch das König Mikro sehr rauscharm und klar klingt. Aber wie gesagt, der Thread kann zu. Niemand sagt etwas zu der guten Soundqualität in den Videos (von DonBernado und FlixBlogDE), stattdessen höre ich nur Nachgeplappere ("für 5 Euro kann das nix taugen!") oder ("Willst du mit Sicherheit Qualität, musst du mehr ausgeben"). Also kaufe ich mir ein Logitech Headset? Weil dann hab ich wirklich mehr ausgegeben!

Da kann ich auch zum Media Markt gehen, da bekomme ich die gleichen Sprüche. Wird hier nicht ständig das Zalman Mikro gepriesen, es sei doch so viel besser als die Mikros der Headsets?! Das König Mikro ist dem ebenbürtig. Und bei Amazon sind zwei Leute, die beweisen, dass man mit diesem Mikro rauscharm und klar aufnehmen kann, aber hier kommt nur "Ne das geht gar nicht, das ist doch total billig."

Ich wollte mir eine Soundkarte holen, weil ich die Mixerfunktion des Behringers nicht benötige, wollte aber eine Soundkarte, bei der die Aufnahmen ebenso klar sind wie die in dem Video.


----------



## Leckerschlecker (13. November 2013)

Ach ja, hier der direkte Link von dem Video von flixblog.de: klick


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2013)

Leckerschlecker schrieb:


> Das steht im Eingangspost. Mehr als hinschreiben kann ich es nicht.
> 
> Ich wollte wissen, ob es andere Soundkarten als den Behringer Xenyx 302 USB gibt, wodurch das König Mikro sehr rauscharm und klar klingt. Aber wie gesagt, der Thread kann zu. Niemand sagt etwas zu der guten Soundqualität in den Videos (von DonBernado und FlixBlogDE), stattdessen höre ich nur Nachgeplappere ("für 5 Euro kann das nix taugen!") oder ("Willst du mit Sicherheit Qualität, musst du mehr ausgeben"). Also kaufe ich mir ein Logitech Headset? Weil dann hab ich wirklich mehr ausgegeben!
> 
> ...



Rauscharm kann man mit jedem Micro aufnehmen, man muss einfach den Pegel weit genug runterschrauben und nen lautes Eingangssignal haben. Unter Klangqualität verstehe ich wie gut es klingt und nicht wie stark es rauscht. Rauschende Aufnahme = unbrauchbar = keine Qualität sondern einfach pauschal unbrauchbar. Und nein, das Mic klingt nicht besorders gut. Ich hab mir die Beispiele angeguckt. Aber mehr kann man für nen 5er nicht erwarten.

Das Micro in einem Logitröt Headset wird bei weitem weniger als 5€ kosten... Wenn du wirklich gute Aufnahmen willst musst du nunmal ein bischen Geld in die Hand nehmen. Thomann ist z.B. ein brauchbarer Platz, wo du dir mal eine Preisvorstellung für Mics holen kannst.


----------



## Jeanboy (13. November 2013)

Also in dem Video sehe ich ein Mikrofon, das 5 Euro wert ist, aber von guter Aufnahmequalität weit entfernt ist. Genau das haben wir dir gesagt.


----------



## Leckerschlecker (13. November 2013)

@TheBadFrag

Ok, also ich finde, der Typ im Video klingt ziemlich gut. Aber dann hast du halt einen höheren Anspruch, ist auch völlig ok.

Ich hätte faierweise dazu sagen sollen, dass ich das Mikro vor allem für TS, Skype nutze. *Welches Mikro würdest du mir dabei empfehlen?* Sagen wir bis 30 Euro. Es sollte aber irgendwie an einem Kopfhörer zu befestigen sein, also entweder ans Hemd oder Kragen, oder wie das Zalman direkt ans Kabel oder wie das Reloop per Klinke in den Kopfhörer.


----------



## Jeanboy (13. November 2013)

Leckerschlecker schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag
> 
> Ok, also ich finde, der Typ im Video klingt ziemlich gut. Aber dann hast du halt einen höheren Anspruch, ist auch völlig ok.
> 
> Ich hätte faierweise dazu sagen sollen, dass ich das Mikro vor allem für TS, Skype nutze. *Welches Mikro würdest du mir dabei empfehlen?* Sagen wir bis 30 Euro. Es sollte aber irgendwie an einem Kopfhörer zu befestigen sein, also entweder ans Hemd oder Kragen, oder wie das Zalman direkt ans Kabel oder wie das Reloop per Klinke in den Kopfhörer.


 
Im ersten Post steht es doch: "Für TS reicht es, für mehr nicht". Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum du uns hier mangelnde Beratungskompetenz unterstellst


----------



## Leckerschlecker (13. November 2013)

Weil der Typ in dem anderen Video erklärt, dass es an der Soundkarte liegt, dass die Aufnahme nicht rauscht, und ich daher eine vergleichbare Soundkarte empfohlen haben wollte, bzw wollte ich wissen, ob das Rauschen mit der ASUS XONAR DGX ebenfalls nicht/kaum auftritt.

Steht aber auch alles im Eingangspost ...

EDIT: Aber ich würde nochmal gern auf das Video zu sprechen zu kommen. Ich finde, dass sich der Knilch an dieser Stelle http://youtu.be/4trdZ9OP0JQ?t=1m59s gut anhört. Dass es nicht klingt wie bei einem professionellen Hörbuch ist klar. Aber was genau hast du denn daran auszusetzen, bzw warum ist es "von guter Aufnahmequalität weit entfernt"?


----------



## Jeanboy (13. November 2013)

Es hallt nach und seine Stimme selbst hört sich dumpf und unklar an (viel tiefes Gegröle) und ein leichtes Grundrauschen ist da. 
Dazu wird die Qualität am Körper selbst deutlich schlechter. Für TS und Skype reicht es locker... Aber wenn du mal wirklich
deine Stimme aufnehmen willst, wäre ein größeres Mikrofon deutlich besser


----------



## Leckerschlecker (13. November 2013)

Ok verstehe. Also ich hab mir das König bestellt und dazu den Behringer, den DonBernado in seinen Kommentaren erwähnt. Wenns nix taugt, schick ichs zurück. ZUdem habe ich mir den Superlux HMC-631 White bei Thomann bestellt. Diese beiden Konstallationen werde ich testen. WEnn beides nix taugt, sehe ich weiter. Evtl probiere ich dann mal das Monoprice mit dem Reloop Mikro.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2013)

Wenn du den Anfang (wo der Ton ja vom H1 kommt) mit der Stelle vergleichst, dann klingt die Stimme irgendwie nach nix. Es ist kein Bass drin und es klingt nicht natürlich. Die Stimme am Anfang klingt richtig volluminös, mit dem König Mic ist das alles eine Tonlage und klingt "flach". Kann sein das ich in Sachen Tonqualität ein wenig verwöhnt bin aber den Unterschied sollte man eigendlich sehr gut raushören.

Was du dir für ein Mic kaufen sollst, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Das Mic was ich am Rechner verwende ist nen bestimmt 8 Jahre altes Vivanco (keine Ahnung welches Modell das mal war), was schon lange nicht mehr hergestellt wird. Vor kurzem habe ich mir nen Audio Technica 2022 für meinen Camcorder gekauft, was genial klingt aber für Sprachaufnahmen ala TS oder Skype nicht wirklich geeignet ist. Außerdem kostet es mehr als die meisten für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben.

Ich würde bei solchen Sachen wie Soundeqipment immer ein wenig mehr ausgeben und was vernünftiges kaufen, denn diese Sachen veralten nicht. Lautsprecher, die vor 15 Jahren sehr gut waren, klingen in 15 Jahren immernoch gut. Das menschliche Gehör entwickelt sich nämlich nicht innerhalb von ein paar Jahren so doll weiter, dass alte Audiokomponenten auf einmal schlecht klingen. Aber es ist jedem selber überlassen, wieviel Geld man ausgibt. Wenn man aber ein wenig Geld ausgibt und die Sachen nicht wie Rotz behandelt, hat man lange Freude dran.

Wenn niemand exakt dieses König Mic mit der Asus Karte hat, kann dir auch sonst leider niemand weiterhelfen, denn das sind alles nur Mutmaßungen ob es läuft.


----------



## Leckerschlecker (13. November 2013)

Eben, und weil mich Mutmaßungen ja nicht weiterbringen, hab ich nun einfach mal bestellt (siehe Post auf Seite 2)

Es ist mir natürlich völlig klar, dass es bessere mikros gibt, aber die gibts immer. Mir geht es halt nur darum, dass ich gut verstanden werde und es beiden anderen im TS/Skype nicht so rauscht.

Zur Alterung von Audio: Ich habe bei mir 36 Jahre alte Canton Lautsprecher stehen jede wiegt gut 10 Kg, und jeder der sie hört sagt "uhi, die klingen aber gut", sogar Frauen sagen das 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2013)

Ja solange die Sicke nicht austrocknet und brüchig wird, sollte da auch nichts dran passieren!  Find ich toll, wenn so alte Sachen noch in Gebrauch sind!


----------



## Leckerschlecker (13. November 2013)

Ne da sieht alles noch richtig top aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lautsprecher standen immer bei meinen Eltern im Wohnzimmer. Dann hatte ich mal vor 12 Jahren ziemlich teure Sony Lautsprecher gekauft, keine Ahnung mehr, welche das waren, aber die klangen richtig gut und kosteten auch einige Hundert Euro. Dann hab ich zum Spaß die Lautsprecher meiner Eltern angeschlossen und auf einmal war ich total enttäuscht von den Sony und hab sie zurückgegeben. Seit dem war ich scharf auf die Canton und seit einigen Jahren gehören sie mir


----------



## Leckerschlecker (13. November 2013)

@Jeanboy 

Im anderen Thread empfiehlst du das Reloop Mikro. Ist das denn besser als das König?


----------



## Jeanboy (14. November 2013)

Leckerschlecker schrieb:


> @Jeanboy
> 
> Im anderen Thread empfiehlst du das Reloop Mikro. Ist das denn besser als das König?


 
Das Reloop ist evtl. einen Ticken besser, ich kenne das König nicht 

Zumindest bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass das Reloop weniger Schwankungen in der Qualität hat wie die üblichen 5 Euro Ansteckmikros, da es preislich doch eine andere Kategorie ist.



Die eigentlichen Gründe, warum hier das Reloop empfohlen wird:

- Nur 1 Kabel -> Wie ein Headset 
- Günstige Position des Mikros (vor dem Mund)


Um die Klangqualität geht es nicht, da man weder von 5 noch von 20 Euro erwarten kann, dass sie über TS/Skype Niveau hinausgehen


----------



## Leckerschlecker (16. November 2013)

Ich habe soeben das Reloop Mikro am der Asus Xonar getestet, und die Qualität ist extrem gut!


----------

